# Deseaming bodykit?



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

I about to get my car repainted and I also reinstalled my GTR kit to fit even better then before but on thing I always wanted was to fill in the small gaps between the metal chassis and the bodykit is there something special to use such as a caulking that wont seperate and can be painted?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bondo and have it molded together with ur body.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

No dont use bondo do to it will crack. Use fiberglass, I got a can its called "cathair".


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> No dont use bondo do to it will crack. Use fiberglass, I got a can its called "cathair".


absolutely true.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

or you can use urathane. You can get it at most autobody suppliers but its pretty expensive and doesnt go too far. But its very durable and flexible


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

MagicPie said:


> I about to get my car repainted and I also reinstalled my GTR kit to fit even better then before but on thing I always wanted was to fill in the small gaps between the metal chassis and the bodykit is there something special to use such as a caulking that wont seperate and can be painted?


are you talking about the rear bumper sag?


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> are you talking about the rear bumper sag?


no just the side skirts and the fender flares


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

how you gona get them off in the event of damage?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Binger said:


> how you gona get them off in the event of damage?


a sawzall


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> a sawzall


excactly :fluffy:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Most body shops will use a 2 part apoxy to metal agent called 101EZ it is moldible and flexible and once heated can be sanded and painted with little srinkage. With Kitty Hair over the top and little bodo and glaze you are good to go...


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> No dont use bondo do to it will crack. Use fiberglass, I got a can its called "cathair".


do you know who's the manufac. of "cathair"? and is the stuff expensive


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Binger said:


> how you gona get them off in the event of damage?


a few swift kicks to the piece that was molded and you should be good to go .....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

mrasiankix said:


> do you know who's the manufac. of "cathair"? and is the stuff expensive


Ill let you know I got it in my buddys shop. I think i can get you one threw him for about 25$+shipping


----------

